# Specialty Soap Bases (olive oil, shae butter, etc)



## AriaGirl77 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, so I bought my first batch of soap ingredients today and I ran into a situation where the local supply store doesn't carry a lot of variety.  One of my recipes calls for shae butter soap.  If I add a tablespoon of shae butter to a white base will that be essentially the same thing?  Or is shae butter soap a totally different thing?


----------



## Genny (Mar 15, 2012)

Shea butter soap is when shea butter is added when the base is being made.  
You can add shea butter to regular mp base.  I wouldn't go more than 1 TBSP per lb.  Also, adding oils or butter to your base will decrease lather in the soap and will make your soap softer.  Just so you know ahead of time.


----------



## AriaGirl77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!  Good to know before I start experimenting!  The local supplier has excellent prices on soap base and shae butter, but no shae butter soap.  So hoping that this might save me some money.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried Hobby lobby's Brand of shae butter " Life of the Party"?
 I'm trying to find some locally so I don't have to wait to have it shipped.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 4, 2014)

I know it is  frustrating to wait for the mail.  If you want a good quality mp you really need to order online. I have yet to see anything worth buying in the hobby stores. I tried that brand once and I was not impressed.  if you are in the us you can usually get your shipment within 4-8 days. Imo it is well worth the wait.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 5, 2014)

sethkaylyn said:


> Has anyone tried Hobby lobby's Brand of shae butter " Life of the Party"?
> I'm trying to find some locally so I don't have to wait to have it shipped.



Yes, I have tried it.  But I have to agree, it is softer compared to regular white glycerin soap. .. you have to be very careful not to drop it.... it might get dented. I had made cupcake soaps using that base and I had accidentally dropped it and the tip of my whipped topping didn't break but was dented so weirdly


----------



## FGOriold (Sep 5, 2014)

It is a good idea to read the ingredient list on any soap base to make sure you know what you are purchasing too.  Some are actual soap and some are detergents.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 5, 2014)

That particular brand is exactly that^^^


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 5, 2014)

I didn't get the butter from Hobby Lobby. I decided to order unrefined shea butter. It should be here next week! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 5, 2014)

Good for you, you should be much happier.  Where did you decide to order from?


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 5, 2014)

I am happy that I decided to order on line. 
I purchased it from adora natural products on ebay. She sold over 1200 so I felt safe buying from this seller. This is the item ...(ORGANIC RAW AFRICAN SHEA BUTTER WHITE/IVORY 100% Natural 8oz/1/2 pound)


----------

